# Kitten suckling on male cat ??



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

So, many of you know the story of Nito (1 year old male) and his new little sister kitten. Chica is about 2 months old, and she and Nito have become inseparable already. He loves to groom her, and they both love to play! I recently had her brother adopted out (who also got along great with Nito) and Chica was looking for him for hours  Tonight, she was crying a little, and so I brought her up to lay with Nito who was next to me.

Immediately Nito grabs her and smothers her with licked. Chica was purring like crazy and started kneading his belly and put her ears back as if she was looking for a nipple. Nito? Well, a bit confused, but loving it of course. He continued licking. She might have even gotten close to a nipple 8O it was so weird, because my cat is a male and here he was looking for all the world like a nursing mother cat. 

She still seems sad about Keanu, but we're visiting him on Tuesday. I'm glad Chica still has Nito, and that he's being such a good papa to her.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

For some strange reason I have often found that male cats are more tolerant of babies ....Freeway and Copicat my two ex strays love the "kids" and tolerate all sorts of abuse including Mike and Tyson suckling on them when they were younger.

Even now the "kids" are nearly 8 months they are still treated like tiny kittens ..its cute :luv


----------



## rainysparadigm (May 18, 2009)

My oldest two (male) cats babied the youngest like crazy. I swear they showed him around lol How to use the box, watched him eat, bathed him relentlessly. They might have overdone the bathing part because now the baby, grown up, will bug them nonstop until he gets his frequent baths lol He also still sleeps against Boo's belly and still gives little ear tugs to his "parents". As previous post said, I too have found male cats far more tolerant of kittens than females.

I'm not sure he tried to suckle though. lol too funny


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin used to suckle on Doran. They'd be cuddling and Muffin would close his eyes, put his ears back, and nuzzle into Doran's tummy. I thought it was so cute, but I had to discourage it since it irritated Doran's tummy.

Doran would tell Muffin when he'd had enough, but Muffin started seeking him out just to suckle. He wasn't sucking a nipple, just pulling the fur/skin.

You can leave it, but keep an eye on Nito's tum. If you want to discourage it I just picked muffin up with a firm "No." And put him a few feet away. It got to the point that all I had to say was "Muffin. No." and tap him on his side, then he'd go back to just grooming. Once in a while He'll still put his ears back when he's grooming Doran, that 'nursing face', but he doesn't suckle anymore.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww, that's such a cute story about Muffin and Doran. Nito seems to get mad at ME if I take her away, he just adores how she purrs and snuggles up to him. Today at the vet, Nito was very nervous sitting on the exam table. When the vet came in, he saw a nervous Nito having his ears licked by a purring Chica! :luv It actually seemed to calm him down, he was much better than he usually is in strange situations!


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

When I was younger we had a couple cats and our little kitten used to go up to our male cat Wade and try to nurse. Wade was very tolerant over her, he used to wash her and once we couldn't find either of them and after a few minutes of searching we found them together, snuggled up in a laundry basket, purring like crazy.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww! That's such a cute little tidbit about Wade and the kitten! I've been coming home to find Chica and Nito cuddling on my bed. Chica sleeps all night, and when Nito wakes up in the morning he walks all over my and my boyfriend purring and meowing. He stops by Chica to get her purring and gives her several licks.

Then BOTH of them start walking all over us, purring/meowing. My boyfriend and I have gotten used to ignoring it so it doesn't phase us, but it IS pretty cute.


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

So lovely that they're getting on so well :luv and good that she's trying to suckle his nipples rather than <ahem> anything else (heard of cats doing that before!).

How's Keanu getting on in his new home?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Keanu has been great! So far Elfie has ignored him, but licks him when Keanu rubs against him. Fella REFUSES to come inside. He has been sitting on the bench outside the door pouting and having attitude and giving everyone these 'looks'. He does not, however, show aggression towards the kitten. Rusty is curious, but does his pathetic squeak growl and a half hearted swat that sends Keanu running. Keanu was already used to heading for the hills from mean growling Nito, so he's respecting Rusty's space. Rusty can't resist kittens for long though, he has such a curious, playful hidden nature! 

Meanwhile, Keanu has been cuddling on shoulders and he has a blanket that we rubbed all over Chica and Nito for their smell, which he lays on a lot. We are visiting him today, and I'll post pictures of the adventures that pursue! Hhaha, it's like a trip to grandma's house for everyone. I'm glad my mom's cats are so chilled out though, they're pretty amazing to show pretty much no aggression to a strange kitten. They've all been through the whole kitten thing before, I guess they just know the drill.


----------



## Sphynx Wyndarith (May 15, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww :luv Why can't people be more like cats.. 

I remember when some friends of ours came by to "show off" their new kitten, and introduce it to our (then 7 years old) tomcat. He sniffed the kitten, licked it and the two walked off for a late afternoon nap on the couch. I was sitting on that couch, so the napping took place in my lap (^w^) Apparently it IS perfectly normal (and very cute above all)

:luv :luv :luv


----------

